# Plant ID



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I got a clump of this and another plant and they didn't know what it was. It's grass like but really stiff.



















Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be Litorella uniflora http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Littorellauniflora(081TC)/18269. To me. If it sends out runners, I'd almost bet on it.

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you Stuart. I was starting to wonder if it was an Isoetes species. (Unless that is)  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

